# Please Help with Lowrance GPS



## OutdoorsFan (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi everyone

Any help on this is will greatly appreciated!! I have a Lowrance Expedition GPS that will not locate it's position? I turn it on and everything works, it even locks on to multiple satelittes but it never finds it's positon leaving the unit to be worthless.

Can anyone help. Thanks


----------



## kirsch (Jul 6, 2009)

I do not own this GPS but pulled some of this information from the Lowrance web site so proceed with caution. I put them in the order I would try them myself but you can always call Lowarnce support for mor options.

I am assuming you have been able to get a lock in the past. Here a couple of things to try.

1) First if there is a memory card in the GPS, this can cause some odd things at time, so first pull the card and turn the GPS off and on to see if this corrects it. If it does, many times putting the card back in will not cause the same problem again.

2) Make sure the GPS isn't in demo mode (not sure where this is at on this GPS

3) Soft Reset (Does not delete GPS Data) 
1. Turn unit OFF
2. Press and hold the PAGES key
3. Press and hold the PWR key
4. Release both buttons when the USA map appears

4) Hard Reset (waypoints and trails will be lost)
1. Turn unit OFF
2. Press and hold the ZIN&ZOUT Keys at the same time
3. Press and hold the PWR key
4. A tone will sound
5. When tone is sounding, release buttons and immediately press and hold the FIND key.
6. While pressing FIND, a higher tone will sound
7. The unit will reset. Turn unit OFF and back ON.

5) Update firmware:
Updating firmware will update the internal software that tells your GPS how to function. This is always a good idea but you must follow the directions exactly and have fresh batteries in your GPS as if the firmware update is not done correctly, the entire GPS can cease to function.

http://www.lowrance.com/en/Downloads/Pr ... e-Updates/


----------



## Catboat Willy (Sep 10, 2009)

Outdoor Fan; I had much the same problem with my Lowrance 'H2Oc' version of the I-Finder. I had put the unit away for three months while the boat was up for repairs. When I returned to the GPS, it seemed to function normally EXCEPT it would not lock on the satellites. What's happened is the thing has basically forgotten where its an it's going to take a while ~several hours~ to find its self.
I spent an hour on the phone with a Lowrance service tech and here's what you need to know;

First, I would do all of the suggestion that 'KIRSH' suggests.

Second, Be sure that the unit is powered an external power source like from your car cigar lighter outlet rather than the internal batteries.~ cause this is going to take time.

Third; Go to the satellite display page; Press menu; insure that 'WAAS ONLY' is not checked. On that same menu, press INITIALIZE GPS. The time of day should be blinking or showing the incorrect time. (You can not correct this (time) until the unit finds itself with a satellite lock.

Now, and this is important, drive around with the unit on the dash board of the car and in the ON position. The longer the trip away from home, the better. As the unit acquires other satellites and those existing vary in strength, the unit will eventually find it self. Mine took four and one half hours to find itself and register with the satellites I had to work with. You will know that the unit has acquired GPS LOCK & locked on when the time stops blinking. It will not take you this long again when you start up.
I can give you more details if needed. Drop me a note here or at W2CWL*at*YAHOO.COM
Bill







[/b]


----------



## OutdoorsFan (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for the great advice guys. I did spend all weekend trying to get this thing to work. I finally gave up and called Lowrance and spent an hour on the phone with them. They gave me one option which i took, I could send it in and pay $159.00 bucks and they would send me out a new unit with a 6 month warranty. Which is better than paying full price but I'm still disappointed. Thanks


----------



## Catboat Willy (Sep 10, 2009)

Outdoors Fan, 
Sorry to hear that all efforts with The Lowrance IFinder did not work. To be truthful, mine does not 100% of the time either. It is a very unreliable piece of goods and, although I use two Lowrance AirMap 2000C GPS units in the plane, but my next unit will be a Garmin.
The H2Oc model IFinder for boating applications has been replaced with an interm IFinder model with a 16 channel GPS rather than the 12 channel that we both have. The newer ENDURA Lowrance units can NOT use the same SD/MMC Mapping chips as the IFinder series so if you made any investment in Lowrance Chips they will be worthless in the new units. The $159.00 repair route is the only open option.
I must admit, at this moment, I am not very happy with Lowrance and will go a long way to try and avoid them in the future.
Good Luck,
Bill


----------

